# Regional Forums > United States > North West US >  12th Portland Metro Reptile Expo - Aug. 13th

## NWReptileExpos

Only 30 days away! It is going to be a great show with over 55 vendors and  110 tables. Hope to see everyone there.

NWReptileExpos.com


Portland Metro Reptile Expo 
Saturday, Aug. 13, 2011 
Jan. 21, 2012 
Aug. 18, 2012 
Holiday Inn - Wilsonville, OR 


Seattle Metro Reptile Expo 
Saturday, April 28, 2012 
Renton Community Center - Renton, WA
 :Snake:

----------

